# Sunday River 3/2



## justjen (Mar 1, 2012)

I was not able to take advantage of last weekend's snow, but I will tomorrow!  Taking a day trip to Sunday River.  Anyone else skiing Friday???


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 1, 2012)

I'll be doing mandatory GS turns between the raindrops on Sat.


----------



## billski (Mar 1, 2012)

Sorry JJ.  I had hoped to take some SR turns.  This is the one fixed ski weekend.  Enjoy!


----------

